# How to use HTML commands



## Bill4728 (May 29, 2009)

I posted this here to help anyone who had the same question as TahoeJoe:



			
				TahoeJoe said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't know how to do hyper-links.
> 
> -TJ



TahoeJoe
Here is a quote from the TUG help on use of HTML tags  .    vBCode tags  for hyperlinking. 



> URL Hyperlinking
> The [noparse] tag allows you to link to other we...k. [/noparse]
> 
> Usage
> ...



The BBS will automatically add the (URL) tags if you put in a web address but if you want to hide the full web address and put in a word like "link" you have to follow this example 
[noparse]Timeshare Users Group Online Community Forums [/noparse] 
With the website address inside the bracket and after a " = " sign

The key to using these are you must "turn on" then "turn off" whatever command you are trying to use. you do that by using the command inside a bracket and then the same command but with a slash  " / " to TURN OFF the command. 
Like to *bold *something [noparse] *[/noparse]bold these words  [noparse]*  [/noparse] 


Hope this helps

PS I used a command called (noparse) so you could see the commands I was writting about.

here is a link to the page which tells you how to do it.  link


----------



## Makai Guy (May 29, 2009)

HTML tags in messages are not supported.  Use the vBCode tags as shown by Bill, instead.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 29, 2009)

Makai Guy said:


> HTML tags in messages are not supported.  Use the vBCode tags as shown by Bill, instead.


Sorry, I should have called them " vBCode tags  " not HTLM commands but I'm not sure what the difference is.


----------

